# Schulprojekt High End Gaming PC 1500 €



## K44n (25. April 2016)

*Schulprojekt High End Gaming PC 1500 €*

Guten Abend,

Ich soll gemeinsam mit einigen Klassenkameraden einen High End Gaming PC zusammenstellen im Wert von bis zu 1500 € zusammenstellen.

Nun wollte ich euch fragen ob das so inordnung ist oder ich etwas umstellen sollte:

https://www.alternate.de/html/confi...pcBuilder&id=92832bc38e6e0f55316792b9fe21bb63


Ein Bild falls die Seite nicht Funktioniert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Budget sollte 1500-1600 € nicht übersteigen. Offen für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

K44n


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2016)

Beim Netzteil reicht DICKE eines mit 500-550W aus, 60-80€. Das Board darf ruhig auch 50€ weniger kosten, das wäre dann immer noch Top zum Übertakten - wenn gar nicht übertaktet werden soll, dann kann man auch einfach ein Board mit H170-Chipsatz für 80-100€ und DDR3-2133-RAM nehmen. und einen Kühler für um die 25-30€. 

Die GTX 980 ist völlig überteuert. Nimm eine GTX 970 oder eine AMD R9 390. Die GTX 980 ist nur um die 15% schneller, da ist der Aufpreis einfach zu hoch. 

Wird denn wirklich BD benötigt, vor allem eine Brennfunktion?

Ne Hybrid-HDD bringt nicht besonders viel, außer man würde sie für Windows nutzen, was aber ja nicht der Fall ist (dafür ist ja die SSD da). Ich würde eine normale HDD mit 7200 U/Min nehmen.


----------



## K44n (25. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich werde beim Netzteil sowie beim Laufwerk sparen. Ich denke nicht das mein Lehrer ein BD von mir erwartet. Und das mit der Festplatte auch auf eine HDD.

Nun zur Grafikkarte ich soll ja von ihm aus das Budget voll ausnutzten. Die AMD R9 390 hat im gegensatz zur 980 das doppelte an Grafikram. Macht das was beim Zocken aus ? Vor allem wenn der Kunde vielleicht zwei oder drei Bildschirme zum Spielen verwenden möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2016)

K44n schrieb:


> Nun zur Grafikkarte ich soll ja von ihm aus das Budget voll ausnutzten. Die AMD R9 390 hat im gegensatz zur 980 das doppelte an Grafikram. Macht das was beim Zocken aus ? Vor allem wenn der Kunde vielleicht zwei oder drei Bildschirme zum Spielen verwenden möchte.


 ja, grad dann wäre die R9 390 besser. Zumindest wenn er dann ein Spiel auf die volle Breite machen will, also zb in 2x 1920x1080-Monitore nebeneinander nutzt und dann 3840 Pixel in der Breite hat. Es kann sogar sein, dass die R9 390 wegen der 8GB RAM manchmal schneller als die GTX 980 ist, obwohl die GTX 980 an sich 15% schneller wäre.  zB siehe hier mal bei 3840x2160 (also 4k) UND 4x AA, da ist die R9 390 sogar schneller als eine GTX 980 - ohne 4X AA wäre die GTX 980 ein BISSCHEN schnelller XFX AMD Radeon R7 370, R9 380, R9 390 und R9 390X im Test - Gaming Performance   da sind zwar nur ein paar Games, aber grad bei höheren Auflösungen kann es schon was ausmachen. 

Ist es denn dringend? Denn in den nächsten Wochen sollen neue Grafikkarten rauskommen...


----------



## K44n (25. April 2016)

Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist abgabe. Es muss jetzt auch nicht zu 100% die aktuellste sein.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2016)

K44n schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist abgabe. Es muss jetzt auch nicht zu 100% die aktuellste sein.


 dann wäre die R9 390 okay. Ich würde ihm halt sagen, dass es viel mehr Sinn macht, wenn der PC am Ende vlt nur 1200-1300€ kostet und er in nem Jahr ne neue Karte für 300-400€ holt, als jetzt 150€ mehr auszugeben für ne Karte, die nur 15% schneller oder wegen Multimonitor sogar manchmal langsamer ist als die R9 390. Eine neue Karte ist ja auch schnell eingebaut, und für die "alte" bekommt man ja noch was, in der Summe hat man dann viel mehr Leistung für sein Geld


----------



## Batze (26. April 2016)

K44n schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist abgabe. Es muss jetzt auch nicht zu 100% die aktuellste sein.



Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall die Argumente mit Aufschreiben, also wieso gerade diese Hardware und nicht jene.
Wenn dein Lehrer nämlich nicht so viel Ahnung hat und nur das teuerste Erwartet wird die Note nicht so Rosig ausfallen. Also schreib die Begründungen mit rein.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall die Argumente mit Aufschreiben, also wieso gerade diese Hardware und nicht jene.
> Wenn dein Lehrer nämlich nicht so viel Ahnung hat und nur das teuerste Erwartet wird die Note nicht so Rosig ausfallen. Also schreib die Begründungen mit rein.


Argumente sollte man so oder so bei einem solchen Projekt angeben.
Und eben auch verschiedene Varianten.
Was bedeutet denn "highend"?
Muss Preis/Leistung stimmen, oder das schnellste was man bekommt für den Preis? 

Wenn der Lehrer so ein Projekt vorgibt, wird, bzw sollte er sich darüber Gedanken gemacht haben.
Man kann inzwischen auch davon ausgehen, dass die heutige Generation an Lehrern sich damit auskennen kann.


----------



## K44n (26. April 2016)

Preis Leistung muss nicht umbedingt stimmen. Der PC sollte auf aktuelle spiele ausgelegt sein mit einem Full HD Bildschirm meinte er zu mir.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2016)

K44n schrieb:


> Preis Leistung muss nicht umbedingt stimmen. Der PC sollte auf aktuelle spiele ausgelegt sein mit einem Full HD Bildschirm meinte er zu mir.


 also, ist das jetzt ein "Projekt", oder sollst du nen PC für den Lehrer zusammenstellen, den er sich privat dann wirklich kauft? und WILL er das Budhet voll ausreizen, damit die maximale Leistung, auch wenn man für 10% mehr Leistung gleich 200€ mehr zahlt? 

Bei FullHD käme auch noch eine AMD Nano oder Fury ins Spiel, die gibt es teils für 450€, sind vergleichbar mit der GTX 980. Die könnte man auch - wenn die bei alternate teurer sind - in einem anderen Shop bestellen.


----------



## K44n (26. April 2016)

Ist nur ein Projekt, also alles wird nur theoretisch erstellt. Deswegen kann ich auch das volle Budget nutzten.


----------



## Alisis1990 (26. April 2016)

Dann würde ich doch wenns nen Projekt ist die goldene Mitte also sprich r9 nano oder r9 fury nehmen ^.^

Für full HD absolut ausreichend und meist billiger als die gtx 980 UND sogar etwas stärker ^.^.

Dann kannst su den P/L Punkt wenigstens ein wenig mit einbringen. Kannst ja evtl auch die R9 390 ODER r9 Nano/Fury schreiben um das ganze zu verdeutlichen. 
Die R9 390 reicht halt für FullHD problemlos aber das gewisse etwas mehr könnte man mit der nano oder fury erreichen ohne das P/L total zu zerstören  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## K44n (26. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch wenns nen Projekt ist die goldene Mitte also sprich r9 nano oder r9 fury nehmen ^.^
> 
> Für full HD absolut ausreichend und meist billiger als die gtx 980 UND sogar etwas stärker ^.^.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank werde ich berücksichtigen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2016)

K44n schrieb:


> Ist nur ein Projekt, also alles wird nur theoretisch erstellt. Deswegen kann ich auch das volle Budget nutzten.


 Dann nimm eine AMD Fury und vlt eine großzügigere SSD  

An sich bekommt man es sogar mit iner GTX 980 Ti hin, je nach dem, wo man kauft.

Nimm mal Dein bisheriges Setting, dann als HDD nur eine normale mit 2000GB, Netzteil um die 70€, Mainboard um die 130-140€, CPU-Kühler eher 40-50€...  was kostet der PC dann? Denn wennn ich es mal überschlage, wäre ein 6700k mit 120€-Board, 16GB RAM, 240GB SSD, 2000GB HDD, Gehäuse, Netzteil bei um die 900€, und es gibt ne GTX 980 Ti "schon" ab 600€. Die wäre 30-40% schneller als eine R9 390. Oder auf Übertaktbarkeit verzichten und nur ein 100€-Board nehmen plus DDR4-2133-RAM, dann kommt es vlt noch eher hin.


----------



## K44n (26. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann nimm eine AMD Fury und vlt eine großzügigere SSD
> 
> An sich bekommt man es sogar mit iner GTX 980 Ti hin, je nach dem, wo man kauft.
> 
> Nimm mal Dein bisheriges Setting, dann als HDD nur eine normale mit 2000GB, Netzteil um die 70€, Mainboard um die 130-140€, CPU-Kühler eher 40-50€...  was kostet der PC dann? Denn wennn ich es mal überschlage, wäre ein 6700k mit 120€-Board, 16GB RAM, 240GB SSD, 2000GB HDD, Gehäuse, Netzteil bei um die 900€, und es gibt ne GTX 980 Ti "schon" ab 600€. Die wäre 30-40% schneller als eine R9 390. Oder auf Übertaktbarkeit verzichten und nur ein 100€-Board nehmen plus DDR4-2133-RAM, dann kommt es vlt noch eher hin.



https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22113673a13fc133163a5b65a3bfac09135876e72e03d

So ungefähr nach deinen Angeben sieht auch ziemlich gut aus. Das werde ich denke ich auch so lassen. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Herbboy.


----------



## Batze (27. April 2016)

Sparen könntest du noch bei den Festplatten. Die 256er SSD muss nicht sein, eine 128er reicht vollkommen. Und 1 TB bei der Großen reicht auch. Spart nicht viel, aber wenn irgendwo noch Geld gebraucht wird.
Außerdem, das konnte ich nirgendwo lesen, wie ist es mit Tastatur Maus Monitor Betriebssystem? Ist das alles außen vor?


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> [...]
> Außerdem, das konnte ich nirgendwo lesen, wie ist es mit Tastatur Maus Monitor Betriebssystem? Ist das alles außen vor?


Guter Hinweis!


----------

